# Using Google Earth



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Found this in the NOAA site and thought I'd pass it along. If you've ever looked at the "Not for navigation" depth charts for the bays and wondered how to precisely find certain points of interest, this may help.

You can navigate via Google Earth to your area then click on the colored line and the chart overlay appears. Now you can "thumbtack" the precise place on the map you are interested in and you now have the GPS coordinates. In my case, it helped me verify that some spots I had marked were what I was eyeballing on the chart. My Humminbird has a function that shows my waypoints on GE.

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/csdl/seamlessraster.html


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLD OFF FOLKS!!!! Playing with it, did my marks and now can't turn off the chart overlay. Don't want to mess up YOUR GE. Will report back....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Download the navionics app for an ipad. It shows depth very nicely. It also shows the topography of all the drop offs. 
Purchase the bad elf plug in for the ipad, and immediately turn your ipad into a gps for offshore fishing. 
It will show your entire path everywhere you go and stop with depth and topography. Hint, hint!!!!!
And it works great.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you know how to turn off the chart overlay? There seems to no help site there, sent in a help request. Even tried deleting the program, the chart remains.
Nuts, thought I found a new tool altho I did get to thumbtack a few spots I've been trying to find for quite a few years. And my marks for the dropoffs were on the money.
It's all in the bays BTW.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wish I could help. I stopped using the google earth app when I downloaded the navionics . It works off the same map I do believe. Good luck in your mission. 

I just typed in how to turn off overlay on google maps Into GOOGLE. Try that. It brought up several options


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Do you know how to turn off the chart overlay? There seems to no help site there, sent in a help request. Even tried deleting the program, the chart remains.
> Nuts, thought I found a new tool altho I did get to thumbtack a few spots I've been trying to find for quite a few years. And my marks for the dropoffs were on the money.
> It's all in the bays BTW.


 I hate frigging computers! Well in times like these.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Chapman, it worked, big thanks!!! Had to go to the sidebar and "uncheck" the box for the app. Now I know why the waypoints from the Humminbird mysteriously appeared on GE. There they are in the sidebar. Never happened before when looking at Humminbird PC, go figure.

ANYWAY, once again, here's another tool so we can beat the water into a froth chasing feesh.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You can adjust the opacity from the slider in the sidebar also.


----------

